# Android media process above threshold...driving me nuts



## chrisjm00 (Aug 20, 2011)

This just recently started happening today, this evening. I usually run watchdog to keep tabs on rogue apps, in case they ramp up the cpu and drain battery. Today, randomly, I started getting a persistent notice about Android media process. It continually runs the cpu anywhere between 40-50 percent, constantly. I can literally watch my extended battery drop 2-3 percent a minute while it's doing this. I tried wiping everything, installing a different rom, and it doesn't really matter. The only change i've done since yesterday is install safestrap to try and get the ICS4BIONIC alpha running. Could safestrap be causing this to happen? Or is it possibly something else. I was running th3ory rom, now i'm using eclipse, and it doesn't matter, the process keeps returning. It's making me rage.


----------



## darkrom (Jul 30, 2011)

chrisjm00 said:


> This just recently started happening today, this evening. I usually run watchdog to keep tabs on rogue apps, in case they ramp up the cpu and drain battery. Today, randomly, I started getting a persistent notice about Android media process. It continually runs the cpu anywhere between 40-50 percent, constantly. I can literally watch my extended battery drop 2-3 percent a minute while it's doing this. I tried wiping everything, installing a different rom, and it doesn't really matter. The only change i've done since yesterday is install safestrap to try and get the ICS4BIONIC alpha running. Could safestrap be causing this to happen? Or is it possibly something else. I was running th3ory rom, now i'm using eclipse, and it doesn't matter, the process keeps returning. It's making me rage.


Not safestrap. No idea what it could be but I am 100% sure its not that.


----------



## z28nck33 (Oct 10, 2011)

Try formatting your SD card and internal media


----------



## Eom (Nov 5, 2011)

had that on my droid 2, it was a bad file on my SD card (a music file) I just deleted all my music, then added it back and everything was working fine, I was just lucky that it was music file (I just guessed, as it was the bulk of my data) but what Z28 says should do it too.


----------

